

EMini algo disaster, 01/14/2008 - washedup
http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/4149.html

======
washedup
I think this is evidence that many of the "quote stuffing" patterns that Nanex
unveils are just be consequence of a complex dynamical system. It is extremely
difficult to say that anyone is causing markets to behave in such ways
intentionally. Instead I see bifurcations and phase changes.

What do you guys think about this? Here are some other more recent articles:
[http://www.nanex.net/FlashCrash/CCircleDay.html](http://www.nanex.net/FlashCrash/CCircleDay.html)

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/08/market...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/08/market-
data-firm-spots-the-tracks-of-bizarre-robot-traders/60829/)

